# The Secret Garden by Dario Marianelli



## Greeno (Apr 22, 2021)

The Soundtrack to The Secret Garden is really beautiful, Dario Marianelli on the dials. Gorgeously romantic and sweet score.


----------



## Owen Smith (Apr 22, 2021)

Agreed Greeno! I loved that score and got me listening to some of his other scores. I love the intimacy of his music. Its often very simple, but just the right touch. I've been trying to find libraries that will help me achieve a similar sound. I have a number of pianos (Noire, Ascend, Emotional Piano), but so far the one that I feel like gets me closest to his sound is actually the delicate piano from Berlin Inspire 2. I believe its also the Roon piano from Met Ark 2, but I haven't picked that library up yet even though I am continually tempted (size and price keep me back). I have the harp instrument for Sine and have considered picking up a few others for Sine, but I use FL studio and Sine has given me some trouble. 
Do you have any personal suggestions of what libraries you have that you think can help approach a similar intimate sound?


----------

